# New sink drain leaking, not sure why.



## DrBadPlan

First timer here trying to learn on the fly how to install a new drain assembly.  Just installed a new sink, tested the drain assembly before attaching the sink to cabinet without any problems, only to have it leak an hour later after it was installed.  The water leaks down slowly through the thread of the drain pipe, one drop at at time.  Assuming this was because of a bad silicone sealent I took the whole thing apart again.  Only now I see that sealant has no bearing on the leak, since the overflow pours into that same space.  So my question is what are my options for fixing this leak. The rubber flange was as far as I can tell perfectly flush against the sink opening and on the threads with the plastic washer and nut very tightly( as tight a fit as i could do by hand).  This is a PVC drain.  Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## DrBadPlan

Should add that the sink manufacturer says no plumber's putty because it will stain the finish.  There is no washer underneath the flange, and I have not added any teflon tape or sealent to the rubber gasket.


----------



## locknut

You say that the nut is (only) hand-tight?  I would use a wrench and carefully tighten it a bit more.


----------



## DrBadPlan

I am right then in thinking the silicone under the flange isn't my problem? I will try the leave it loose enough to leak, tighten until it stops leaking strategy tonight.  Should I also teflon tape te PVC threads?


----------



## Speedbump

The threads have nothing to do with stopping a leak.  They simply put two faces together.  If you get some tape in between the two faces that are supposed to make the joint water tight, that in itself could cause a leak.  

Teflon tape and pipe dope are used on plumbing fittings that have tapered threads.  Silicone is a DIY'er plumbers putty and should really not be used for anything but caulking as far as I am concerned.

bob...


----------



## Redwood

I'm guessing that what you are installing is a lav pop-up assy.

First this is not a great place to use a plastic drain assy. and I would suggest getting a chrome plated brass one.

As for the leak...
The leak you see is coming down the threads under the rubber washer (Mack Washer) Apply *teflon paste* to the threads in the area where the rubber washer lands when tightened. The leak will be gone!

I never use silicone to install a drain on any sink.
Sta-Put Ultra is a non-staining plumbers putty safe for all sinks and surfaces.


----------



## DrBadPlan

So teflon paste on the threads at the juncture between mack washer and sink.  Any on the washer itself, or the sink itself?  Thanks for your help, will hopefully get to try it out tonight.


----------



## handyguys

I do not see how teflon tape on the threads will do anything. yes on the plumbers putty. Check out these two videos and the podcast.
Episode #52 - Two Handy Faucet Installations

The non-staining plumbers putty under the flange, the washer and proper tightening of the nut will be all that's required.


----------



## DrBadPlan

THanks, this might sound like a stupid question, but I have looked at the instructions a dozen times and it looks like the larger side of the mack washer is against the nut, not the sink, but in these videos it looks the opposite.  Is that What I"m doing wrong?


----------



## Redwood

handyguys said:


> I do not see how teflon tape on the threads will do anything. yes on the plumbers putty. Check out these two videos and the podcast.
> Episode #52 - Two Handy Faucet Installations
> 
> The non-staining plumbers putty under the flange, the washer and proper tightening of the nut will be all that's required.



Ummm I hate to say it but those video's suck!

In the video they are putting the mack washer on upside down...
Sheesh

Also I said Teflon Paste not tape on the threads where the mack washer lands...

I am so tired of the internet and every idiot out there being able to make a video of how not to do something! Then people assume incorrectly that it is a gospel fact...:rofl:

Well Handy Guy I just realized that you are the maker of that video..
And I am just an outspoken plumber who has been doing this work for thirty some odd years...
Well have no fear I treat all who give out bad advice on plumbing equally and you are the target of my wrath tonite...
I always bring something to the table...
If you want any of your plumbing videos checked for accuracy before unleashing them on the unsuspecting public you can send them to me for previewing and my comments on corrections to be made...


----------



## Redwood

DrBadPlan said:


> THanks, this might sound like a stupid question, but I have looked at the instructions a dozen times and it looks like the larger side of the mack washer is against the nut, not the sink, but in these videos it looks the opposite.  Is that What I"m doing wrong?



Flat side against the nut! You and the instructions are correct!
Teflon paste on the threads where the mack washer lands and you will not have a leak.


----------



## handyguys

Hey Redwood - Thanks for your constructive feedack and comments. Yea, I agree, the washer in the one video was upside down. The other one the washer provided by the manufacturer was installed correctly the step was not shown in the video. Just so you know - these were concept videos. The surrounding text at the site says so. We asked for feedback on the videos, asked if it was too little content, too quick, too slow, etc. There was no attempt to cover every single step and explain every detail. The video was an overview of the process.

Oh - and Redwood - We refer people to the other forum you participate in when necessary. See our post here Episode #60 - Behind the Scenes with the Handyguys to see what I mean. 

I'll drop you a line, may take you up on your review option!


----------



## DrBadPlan

I tried it out today with the teflon paste.  First try still leaked through the thread.  Took it apart, put a lot more past up above the flange, below it, and then tighened it back up.  So far its holding.  How long should I wait before putting stuff back under the sink?  A day, and hour.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Redwood

You should be fine.
Perhaps the quick sketch below will help...


----------



## Redwood

handyguys said:


> Hey Redwood - Thanks for your constructive feedack and comments. Yea, I agree, the washer in the one video was upside down. The other one the washer provided by the manufacturer was installed correctly the step was not shown in the video. Just so you know - these were concept videos. The surrounding text at the site says so. We asked for feedback on the videos, asked if it was too little content, too quick, too slow, etc. There was no attempt to cover every single step and explain every detail. The video was an overview of the process.
> 
> Oh - and Redwood - We refer people to the other forum you participate in when necessary. See our post here Episode #60 - Behind the Scenes with the Handyguys to see what I mean.
> 
> I'll drop you a line, may take you up on your review option!



I'm such a freakin hothead... LOL
Sorry about that!
I realize now thatyou are trying to refine the video's...
So much of the DIYer assistance stuff that we see on TV, You Tube, for sale and other places is just crapola...
People put the garbage out and there is no intention of getting it right...
I now realize you have a different plan...
Yea I'd love to do previewing for you...
Incidently as far as content with the exception of the upside down mack nut the Grohe video IMHO had the better content... Much more thorough!
On thing I have learned is with DIY How To's you should make them as close to Idiot Proof as you can because it may just land in the hands of one. There are all different levels of competence out there and they do not always know their limitations.


----------



## DrBadPlan

Thanks a lot.  We are 6 hours since the last leak.  All should be fine and ready to use tomorrow.  Cheers!


----------



## handyguys

Redwood said:


> I'm such a freakin hothead... LOL
> Sorry about that!
> I realize now thatyou are trying to refine the video's...
> So much of the DIYer assistance stuff that we see on TV, You Tube, for sale and other places is just crapola...
> People put the garbage out and there is no intention of getting it right...
> I now realize you have a different plan...
> Yea I'd love to do previewing for you...
> Incidentally as far as content with the exception of the upside down mack nut the Grohe video IMHO had the better content... Much more thorough!
> On thing I have learned is with DIY How To's you should make them as close to Idiot Proof as you can because it may just land in the hands of one. There are all different levels of competence out there and they do not always know their limitations.



When we did the two concept videos we also surveyed people and asked for feedback. One of the questions was related to content detail. The results were


		Code:
	

Please tell us about the CONTENT of these two videos:
10% - It's too quick. I didn't get anything out of it. You left too much out.	
0%  - It's too long and boring, I fell asleep.
90% - It's just right, easily digestible and not too much content.


Some of the survey comments were similar to yours regarding details not fully explained. We were trying to strike a balance between too much information and not enough. These two videos are the only two we have done to date. As The Handyguys are considering video we want to do it better than anyone else in terms of production quality and content. We already do that in our audio podcasts. In the audio realm we are unique. If we start throwing up tons of poor videos we would be just like everyone else.

One thought we had with video was to do a series of "2 minute quick tips", simple stuff like patching a hole in drywall, changing a light switch, plunging a double sink, un-jamming a garbage disposal, etc. 

Anyway - we have put video on hold at the moment. Partially because if we do it, we want to do it right. And to do it right takes money for gear, production and people.

Thanks again for all the feedback.

Oh, and DrBadPlan - glad you got your leak fixed.


----------



## mark5211

Redwood said:


> I'm guessing that what you are installing is a lav pop-up assy.
> 
> First this is not a great place to use a plastic drain assy. and I would suggest getting a chrome plated brass one.
> 
> As for the leak...
> The leak you see is coming down the threads under the rubber washer (Mack Washer) Apply *teflon paste* to the threads in the area where the rubber washer lands when tightened. The leak will be gone!
> 
> I never use silicone to install a drain on any sink.
> Sta-Put Ultra is a non-staining plumbers putty safe for all sinks and surfaces.


 
I realize this thread is nearly 3 years old but thought I'd chime in and say that I had the same exact problem. And the advice given here by Redwood was spot on. Teflon paste on the (plastic) threads behind the mack washer did the trick. I think the paste also helped tighten the plastic nut a little more (acting as a thread lubricant). Thanks!


----------

